# How did you propose



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

This little thread is dedicated to married men.

Are you romantic? How many times did you enhance before doing your proposal? Did she accept immediately?

I had never proposed marriage to my wife. She will never forget not forgive that. It came matter of factly... I was against marriage, but my in-laws being Italian, I think I had no choice. No regrets. We are still married and in love. What about you? My father got married three times and divorced three times. I'm lucky to be different! 
We have two sons. My wife didn't want to try for a girl... Girls don't exist in my family. My brother, 4 boys, my father had two brothers. My wife's two brothers have 4 daughters each. We should exchange formulas... I guess, I just have yy in my chromosomes.

See you.

Martin, yy


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have never proposed in my life and I hope that I never will.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have never proposed in my life and I hope that I never will.


You can tell us more, if you want. BTW... Do you like women or men?

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> You can tell us more, if you want. BTW... Do you like women or men?
> 
> Martin


I can't really say. I have never had feelings towards anyone. But I think if I did it would be towards the female of the species.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Why?

Martin

P.S. you are too general... Are you attracted to dogs or cats? That would be so COOL!!!!!

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Why?
> 
> Martin
> 
> ...


Why as in "Why do I think I might be attracted to females" or why as in "why have I never been attracted to anyone?"

I'm not attracted to other species either! (Although I'd rather have a pet cat than a pet dog )


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why as in "Why do I think I might be attracted to females" or why as in "why have I never been attracted to anyone?"
> 
> I'm not attracted to other species either! (Although I'd rather have a pet cat than a pet dog )


It was a stupid joke. I really don't care that much. I have two dogs, I love them... But they are a burden sometimes, I have to stay with them while my wife is going to Argentina for a whole month... (it will be the third time). Somebody has to take care of them. And that it will be me. Apparently nobody seems interested by this thread. C'est la vie!

Martin


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can't really say. *I have never had feelings towards anyone.* But I think if I did it would be towards the female of the species.


Yeah, right.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

I proposed in a restaurant. After our meal, I said, "This has been a really nice evening." She agreed. Then I said, "Do you know what would make it perfect? If you would marry me" and I handed her the ring. Fortunately, she said, "Yes!"


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Traditional Irish form of proposal (I know two women who have been on the receiving end of it, so I can attest to its reality; however neither accepted!): "Will you be buried next to me?"


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I proposed in a restaurant. After our meal, I said, "This has been a really nice evening." She agreed. Then I said, "Do you know what would make it perfect? If you would marry me" and I handed her the ring. Fortunately, she said, "Yes!"


Wow!!! That is awesome! Congrats! I hope that a divorce didn't follow...afterwards.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Traditional Irish form of proposal (I know two women who have been on the receiving end of it, so I can attest to its reality; however neither accepted!): "Will you be buried next to me?"


I know Irish whiskey... Not Irish love... I also know some awful meals you have in Ireland. Even all this, you have the very best writers! Oscar Wilde, Bernard Show, James Joyce... La crème!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Traditional Irish form of proposal (I know two women who have been on the receiving end of it, so I can attest to its reality; however neither accepted!): "Will you be buried next to me?"


About being buried beside somebody... This seems as "humour noir". No thanks!

Martin again


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Yeah, right.


Indeed!, I can name right now at least two female teenagers in this forum that have been stalked by CoAG!!

(the two australian...)


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> About being buried beside somebody... This seems as "humour noir". No thanks!


Both women independently quoted this to me with great approval - it hit their buttons - it certainly wouldn't hit mine! In one case, she didn't like the man enough iirc, in the other she was already married.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

aleazk said:


> Indeed!, I can name right now at least two female teenagers in this forum that have been stalked by CoAG!!
> 
> (the two australian...)


CoAG. What/who is that?

Martin, curious


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> CoAG. What/who is that?
> 
> Martin, curious


Until today I have not an answer to that question. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Indeed!, I can name right now at least two female teenagers in this forum that have been stalked by CoAG!!
> 
> (the two australian...)


Sid James and HarpsichordConcerto?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess this thread is becoming boring.

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Until today I have not an answer to that question. :lol:


You _never_ had an answer to that question.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by György Ligeti
I don't read such boring things. Life is too short.


I shouldn't read this any more either. Life is too short.

M.P.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Wow!!! That is awesome! Congrats! I hope that a divorce didn't follow...afterwards.
> 
> Martin


Thanks. Eight years this coming December...and we've never really had a fight!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You _never_ had an answer to that question.


Are you insinuating that I can't/ don't know how to compose avant-garde music?.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

??

Martin


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Okay, how I proposed: I took my girlfriend to an expensive restaurant, drove up to an overlook in the San Bernardino mountains, and stumbled through some rambling speech. She later admitted she kept waiting for me to stop talking so she could say yes. 

If I had to to it over, I'd do it better. But fortunately, after all these years, it looks like the first one worked well enough that I won't likely have to do it again.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Okay, how I proposed: I took my girlfriend to an expensive restaurant, drove up to an overlook in the San Bernardino mountains, and stumbled through some rambling speech. She later admitted she kept waiting for me to stop talking so she could say yes.
> 
> If I had to to it over, I'd do it better. But fortunately, after all these years, it looks like the first one worked well enough that I won't likely have to do it again.


I guess my like was not enough. Your description is fresh, awesome! Congrats, my friend!

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd rather someone propose to me than me to them. It will mean I can just say yes or no rather than humiliating myself with a prepared speech as seems to be quite popular here.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'd rather someone propose to me than me to them. It will mean I can just say yes or no rather than humiliating myself with a prepared speech as seems to be quite popular here.


Well... I had never proposed. My mother made every possible arrangements. And I bought a silver ring for both of us. No diamond ring, I/we had no moneyfor that. I'm still wearing the same silver ring... and I'm still married after 35 years. Our wedding was very simple (and no church, my wife is catholic and I am jewish). No fancy hotels, no fancy food, just home made food my father-in-law prepared for us.... Plenty of love but with a little money. I loved that much more. I wish the same for my kids. I am not rich... not very poor either.

Martin, a simple guy


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I verbally asked *the* question. No airplane banner or billboard involved.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Well... I had never proposed. My mother made every possible arrangements. And I bought a silver ring for both of us. No diamond ring, I/we had no moneyfor that. I'm still wearing the same silver ring... and I'm still married after 35 years. Our wedding was very simple (and no church, my wife is catholic and I am jewish). No fancy hotels, no fancy food, just home made food my father-in-law prepared for us.... Plenty of love but with a little money. I loved that much more. I wish the same for my kids. I am not rich... not very poor either.
> 
> Martin, a simple guy


That actually sounds PERFECT! What's wrong with an aluminium ring?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That actually sounds PERFECT! What's wrong with an aluminium ring?


Well.. Nothing, but silver is the only thing I could afford other than aluminium (aluminium is not that nice and all my friends when they saw my ring though it was platinum... They always thought I was rich...).

Martin


----------

